#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Hoe een versterker ´bruggen´?

## DJ Pim

Ik heb eens gehoord dat een versterker bruggen meer
geluid opbrengt?
En hoe doe je het?

Greetz,
DJ Pim


Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 24/10/2002  09:59:30

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=4834 

Lees het verhaaltje van Remco maar, misschien meer een starters vraag dit... (en je had het zelf ook wel kunnen vinden <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## DJ Pim

Oke, maar hoe DOE je het?
In nederlands...

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## EP Woody

Heeft je versterker de mogelijk heid om hem te bruggen, anders moet je er niet aan beginnen.

Let wel op dat de minimale Impedantie 2x de normale Impedantie is (in stereo modus)

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## DJ Pim

Denk dat ik het begin te snappen...
Ik weet niet of m´n versterker kan bruggen.

Hij is in iedergeval 4x 8 ohm,
en m´n boxen zij  ook 4x 8 0hm.

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## EP Woody

Je sluit waarschijnlijk 2 boxen per kant vd versterker aan. Dan kom je op een Impedantie uit van 4 Ohm per kant. Dan kan je je versterker niet bruggen, tenzij je een Serie Parralel schakeling gaat maken. Dan is het wel mogelijk.

Maar wat voor versterker is het??? Is het een HiFi Amp, of is het een echt PA Amp????

Vertel ff iets meer. Wie weet kunnen we je dan verder helpen.

Owja, HiFi Amps hoef je helemaal niet te bruggen, daar kunnen ze niet tegen.


Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

PS. Leuke site heb je, Maar misschien moest ie eens een beetje opgevuld worden, met OA je apparatuur ofzo. 

Je zegt dat het dÉ site is voor muziekliefhebbers+DJ's maar er is helemaal niets te vinden, Dus nuttige site.

----------


## -Bart-

voor de duidelijkheid: dmv bruggen stel je een *stereo* versterker in staat z'n vermogen aan een *mono* last af te dragen.

B.Sliggers

----------


## speakerfreak

en of het meer geluid op brengt , ja
je hebt dan bijvoorbeeld 2 keer 200 watt aan 8 ohm 
brug je hem dan krijg je 1 keer 500 watt ongeveer aan 
dan heb je dus 2 versterkers nodig

*************************
grote groete-speakerfreak
*************************

----------


## DJ Pim

AKAI 
STEREO AMP. (HiFi, dus...?)
AM - 2400

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## Gast1401081

Gaat-ie weer : 

Bruggen wil zehggen dat je de twee mono eindbakken ACHTER ELKAAR zet, waardoor er meer spanning en stroom naar je DUBBELE last gaat. Wat je er aschter hangt zal ons een zorg zijn als de vervangingsimpedantie maar twee x de individuele impedantie is..


Broertje MONO PARALLEL zet ze naast elkaar, waardoor de impedantie mag halveren.

Denk maar aan de zaklantaarn : twee batterijen achter elkaar is meer spanning, dus meer vermogen, terwijl naast elkaar meer stroom levert, is ook meer vermogen. 

Maar dit kan UITSLUITEND bij eindbakkenn die daar af fabriek op voorbereid zijn!!!!! (heeftvte maken met de transistoren die elkaar moeten matchen..)

Tuba or not Tuba, that's the question...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dus als conclusie op het hele verhaal: RTFM van je versterker en dan weet je het vanzelf... en anders ist pech hebben

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Waypoint

hmm ik heb ook een vraag...ik heb hier een pro500 van skytec... en 2 speakers van 300 watt 8 ohm (MCCrypt) (jaja beginner <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>).. is het (dan mijn zuurverdiende geld )dan ook waard om er nog een sub achter te hangen door middel van nog een versterker + sub... ??? Of bereik ik hier niet zoveel mee...

dan heb ik toch 2* top = 2* 300 watt 8 ohm
                1* sub= 600 watt 4 0hm
Dan zou ik dus nog een versterker moeten kopen voor die 2 MCcrypt speakers die ik nu heb en dan wil ik die pro500 gaan bruggen voor een sub.... Maar hoe "koppel" ik die 2  versterkes aanelkaar?? d.m.v. een crossover?? Ann welke prijzen moet ik dan denken??? En kan iemand ff simpel uitleggen hoe je een crossover aan sluit??

De pro 500 is 2*250 watt 4 ohm rms .... 

Sorry ik had nog ff 1 vraagje.... ik heb dus 2x een 300 watt 8 ohm speaker op een 2x 250 watt 4 ohm versterker...Schakelt de speaker nu op 4ohm of de versterker?? Ik bedoel kan je de versterker niet "neppen" door hem te laten denken dat er een 4 ohm speaker op zit, dmv een apparaat o.i.d??

Thanx for the anwsers



Bijgewerkt door - Waypoint op 21/10/2002  16:41:49

----------


## speakerfreak

opzich hoef je helemaal geen ander versterker te kopen want je speakers zijn 8 ohm, koop je er nog TWEE subs bij kun je die gewoon doorlussen.

als je met 2 versterkers wil werken zou je een x over kunnen gebruiken, maarhoeft nog niet persee als je speakers zelf gefilterd zijn.
kun je gewoon je amps doorlussen  paralel

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## DJ Pim

Ik heb de geluidsb/hoer gebeld, en die zei
dat bij teveel vermogen de versterker in de
vlieg kon fikken!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Ik ga een actie houden tegen dat veeel te dure gaffa tape!

----------


## DJ Pim

Ik heb trouwens nu nieuwe installatie:
versterker van SkyTec, nl.: PA2100
en 2 boxen van SkyTec
Is deze amp te bruggen?

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Ik ga een actie houden tegen dat veeel te dure gaffa tape!

----------


## speakerfreak

nee beetje logisch nadenken.

of genruiksaanwijzing lezen wil ook weles helpen wat zie je op de achter kant van de amp zie ij een schakelaarje zie je een uitgang met bridge er boven neee.

nou denk je dat ie dan te bruggen is??

nee

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## pro`d`user

dat hij dit met logisch beredeneren niet begrijpt
is duidelijk... anders had hij deze vraag niet gesteld
maar ik vind t een beetje een overaggressieve reactie speakerfreak

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## speakerfreak

oke oke  was nie zo bedoelt, maarja dan denk ik lees de gebruiksaanwijzing en je weet het.

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## DJ Pim

> citaat:
> nee beetje logisch nadenken.
> 
> of genruiksaanwijzing lezen wil ook weles helpen wat zie je op de achter kant van de amp zie ij een schakelaarje zie je een uitgang met bridge er boven neee.
> 
> nou denk je dat ie dan te bruggen is??
> 
> nee
> 
> speakerfreak was here....



Wist ik toch niet!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Ik ga een actie houden tegen dat veeel te dure gaffa tape!

----------


## Waypoint

> citaat:
> opzich hoef je helemaal geen ander versterker te kopen want je speakers zijn 8 ohm, koop je er nog TWEE subs bij kun je die gewoon doorlussen.



Dus dan krijg ik toch ; top 1=&gt;sub=&gt; versterker linkeruitgang
                        top 2=&gt;sub=&gt; versterker rechteruitgang

Hoeveel geeft mijn versterker dan?? Gaat het geluid dan ook 2x zohard omdat het 4 ohm is of is het geluidsverschil minimaal??

----------


## speakerfreak

pro 500 is wel een mooie versterker van sky en levert 2 x 250 watt rms aan 8 ohm nu dus. lus je je tops door naar een sub van ook 8 ohm dan draai je op 4 ohm je amp zal dan iets van 2 x 325 watt leveren.

het geluid zal als het goed is 3db harder worden omdat het verdubbeld word. ( extra bas speaker per kant) dus in zijn geheel zal het 6 db harder worden dan dat het nu is.

Het zal wel iets harder gaan omdat ie meer watt levert.

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Waypoint

Kijk dit soort info zocht ik ...thanx speakerfreak! 

Ow enne kan ik ook de 2 toppen naar 1 sub doorlussen en die op mijn versterker aansluiten of moet ik dan wel 2 subs hebben??? (4 en 8 ohm geval....)

----------


## speakerfreak

opzich kan het wel alleen zal waarschijnlijk de kant waar ook je sub op aan staat gesloten iets harder klinken,lijkt me het best als je er 2 op heb staan geeft ie gelijk signaal af.

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## René

Wat je ook kan doen is een tri-mode filter maken/kopen; in dit geval sluit je 1 8Ohm sub gebrugt aan via filter (mits die pro 500 dat toelaat, het bruggen) en die twee mc crypts gaan via filter op links en rechts. Het voordeel voor jou is dat je maar 1 subwoofer hoeft te kopen, je versterker optimaal benut wordt in het laag en je toppen de helft minder vermogen krijgen doordat die een 8 Ohm belasting per kanaal blijven. Hierdoor blijft het setje waarschijnlijk toch nog redelijk in balans qua vermogensverdeling. 

PS ik noem het tri-mode filter weet niet of het onder die naam verkocht wordt, de betere filterboer moet je hier mee kunnen helpen.

Succes ermee!



René

----------


## Waypoint

ja mijn pro 500 is te bruggen ja.... Alleen hoeveel moet dat zo bij elkaar kosten dan René??? (niet duurste van duurste meteen...)

----------


## René

Het is een goedkope oplossing echter is huidige setup mono bedenk ik me nu. Als je het stereo wil kan dat wel echter moet je versterker daartoe iets aangepast worden, en dat valt het buiten het bestek van dit forum onderdeel; dus vergeet wat ik geschreven heb.

René

----------


## Waypoint

okay dat is niet zo moeilijk voor mij (zie andere topic van LJ Max <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

maar toch bedankt voor de moeite<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

